#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-08
<nixternal> robitaille: I went ahead and promoted your 3 latest articles. Good Job! I am done with doc freeze, so here comes some more free time! YAY \o/
* nixternal heads back to learning from a teach who knows less than my dog
<robitaille> nixternal:  thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> please let me know what happens. *afk*
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-11
<Swaps> hello
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-03
<beuno> Rinchen, ping
<beuno> (I'm somewhere in canonical)
<Rinchen> beuno, hi
<Rinchen> beuno, sorry my computer was toast today
<Rinchen> beuno, I've been the geeky bald guy in the green shirt that's been in there twice
<beuno> Rinchen, hey :D
<beuno> ah, didn't recognize you
<beuno> thanks for the directions to the hotel, savd us a _lot_ of walking
<Rinchen> beuno, yeah, been there, done that, it sucks :-D
<beuno> we don;t have *any* internet there though
<beuno> doesn't seem to be paid for or something like that
<beuno> so 7 geeks without internet is pretty disturbing to watch  :p
<Rinchen> beuno, I might be able to fix that. Come over to my room when you get a sec
<Rinchen> beuno, I'll tell you how to milk it from them
<beuno> Rinchen, sure. Where would *your* room be?
<Rinchen> atacama....next to the kitchen
<beuno> Rinchen, cool, be there in a few minutes
<boredandblogging> anyone around to approve a post?
<beuno> boredandblogging, yeap
<beuno> url?
<boredandblogging> beuno: give me a few minutes, I'll ping you
<boredandblogging> beuno: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1365
<boredandblogging> I'm wondering if its too detailed with the bug fixes
<beuno> boredandblogging, let me lookat it
<beuno> boredandblogging, seems a bit much
<beuno> mind if I cut it down a bit before publishing?  ot you can do it yourself, as you wish
<boredandblogging> no, please, go for it
<beuno> boredandblogging, published. Feel free to edit anything back  :D
<boredandblogging> beuno: looks good, thanks
<beuno> boredandblogging, :D
<beuno> been doing a lot of fridge stuff today since for some reason, access from Canonical is mind-blowing fast
<boredandblogging> beuno: thats cool, are you just visiting or is there a conference?
<beuno> boredandblogging, bzr sprint
<boredandblogging> nice
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-04
<beuno> Rinchen, ping for tomorrow so I don't forget. Who can I bug to get Planet Ubuntu Argentina included in the "Solar System" on planet.ubuntu.org?  it's in: http://ubuntu-ar.org/planet/
<mdke> beuno: you can do it yourself I think - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main (reference - wiki.u.c/PlanetUbuntu
<Rinchen> beuno, elmo
<Rinchen> beuno, just ask lifeless about it and he'll point you to him
<beuno> mdke, thanks, but it seems I can't. That's just to add people to the planet, the side bar seems to be somewhere else
<beuno> Rinchen, will do, thanks :D
<mdke> beuno: ah, I thought it was in the html template
<mdke> (the description suggests that it is in the branch)
<beuno> mdke, it seems it's not, and I couldn't find elmo
<beuno> I suppose I shoudl file a bug
<mdke> beuno: an rt request, I suppose
<beuno> mdke, where wold I file that?
<mdke> beuno: you send an email to rt@ubuntu.com
<beuno> mdke, will do, thanks. (although I've heard it's a bit of a black hole)
<mdke> it's the only way
<mdke> although maybe matt nuzum has access to planet, if you catch him then you might be able to expedite it
<beuno> mdke, will try that, thanks.
<mdke> ideally, that bit would go in the branch too, I think
<mdke> with ubuntu-it we use a branch for the config/hackergotchis and another for the stylesheet/templates for the web team
<mdke> that would work
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> would be much more flexible
<beuno> btw, are you dropping by one of these days?
<mdke> i was meaning to drop Rinchen an email to ask about his availability
<mdke> i'll do that tomorrow and we can hopefully hook something up
<Rinchen> oh rly
<Rinchen> I'm available tomorrow and Saturday presently
<Rinchen> we have some stuff going on thurs and fri
<mdke> hmm, saturday is a distinct possibility
<mdke> although is beuno still around?
<beuno> my plane leaves saturday 5pmish
<beuno> so it would be more like a breakfeast  :p
<Rinchen> I'm an old bald fat guy...nobody really wants to meet me for a beer except the other old guys. :-)
<mdke> i can't do breakfast on saturday
<mdke> tomorrow evening might be possible, but my wife has been a bit poorly recently so I might want to come home early
<Rinchen> mdke, we might be able to Fri evening....it's the close of sprint party
<Rinchen> although beuno and I might be in different pubs
<mdke> heh
<mdke> Rinchen: ok, i'll drop you both an email tomorrow and we'll play it by ear
<Rinchen> mdke, if you get off work early, I can probably get you into the building
<mdke> fat chance of that :(
<Rinchen> mdke, or just ring me. I'm one room over from beuno
<mdke> ah right
<mdke> cool
<beuno> Rinchen, I guess we can coordinate going to the same pub. I'm rotating with what people I eat with so I get to meet everybody
<Rinchen> beuno, I wanted to sit in on your sprint but have been so busy I don't think I'll get the chance
<Rinchen> ok, I'm off...see y'all tomorrow
<beuno> Rinchen, right, you seemed pretty busy too
<beuno> cya tomorrow
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-07
<J-_laptop> Hello, not sure if this matters but on the fridge website, the feed page, via http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/feed shows the drupal favicon. Not sure if you want to change that or not. But figured I'd give a heads up.
<beuno> mdke, ping
<mdke> beuno: yo
<beuno> mdke, just got back from the pub :p
<beuno> still here?
